# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  السعودية تستعيد حظوظها للوصول إلى بكين : العنابي يهزم اليابان والصقور الخضر

## loveme1407

أعاد المنتخبين القطري والسعودي المنافسة من جديد للمجموعة الثالثة بالتصفيات الآسيوية النهائية المؤهلة لأولمبياد بكين 2008 فدخلوا المنافسة من جديد على التأهل وقهروا الثقة اليابانية بالتأهل سابقا اثر فوزهما اليوم على نظيريهما الياباني والفيتنامي على التوالي بعد أن كانت جميع التوقعات تشير إلى انفراد المنتخب الياباني بالصدارة قبل أن يخسر على يد القطريين هذا اليوم . 
وخدمت نتائج مباراتي اليوم المنتخب السعودي بشكل أكبر من نظيره القطري الذي لم يفقد فرصة التاهل مثل نظيره السعودي في الجولات الماضية , حيث استعاد السعوديون بفوزهم وخسارة اليابان شيئا من الأمل وليصبح تأهلهم بأيديهم هم في المباراتين القادمتين إلى جانب منتخبا قطر واليابان اللذين لايزالان الأقرب للتأهل حتى الآن . 
ففي الدوحة بقطر تمكن المنتخب القطري من الفوز على نظيره الياباني بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد حين كان المنتخب الياباني متقدما بنهاية الشوط الأول بهدف سجله ناوكي اويواما في الدقيقة الأخيرة من هذا الشوط غير أن نجوم العنابي استطاعوا قلب النتيجة على ضيوفهم وفازوا بهدفين سجلت عن طريق كل من حسن هايدوس في الدقيقة 76 ومجدي صديق من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع لتنتهي المباراة بفوز قطري كبير على المنتخب الياباني بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد . 
أما في الدمام على الساحل الشرقي السعودي فقد تمكن المنتخب الأولمبي السعودي بقيادة مدربه الجديد ناصر الجوهر من الفوز على ضيفه الفيتنامي بهدفين مقابل لاشيء معيدا السعوديون أنفسهم من جديد للمنافسة على بطاقة التاهل فيما لو تمكنوا من الفوز في مباراتيهما القادمة أمام قطر واليابان بغض النظر عن نتائج اللقاءات الأخرى . 
سجل هدفي المنتخب السعودي البديل الناجح يوسف السالم أولا في الدقيقة 63 ثم في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع من ركلة جزاء انتهت بها المباراة بفوز سعودي بهدفين مقابل لاشيء لمنتخب فيتنام . 
بهاتين النتيجتين تساوى المنتخبان القطري والياباني في الصدارة بسبع نقاط مع فارق الأهداف لمصلحة قطر , فيما يأتي المنتخب السعودي في المركز الثالث بخمس نقاط , وأخيرا منتخب فيتنام بنقطتين . 
في الجولة القادمة من تصفيات المجموعة الثالثة سيلتقي يوم السابع عشر من شهر نوفمبر المقبل منتخب السعودية ومنتخب قطر في السعودية , في حين سيلعب المنتخب الياباني لقاءا هاما في ضيافة نظيره المنتخب الفيتنامي .

----------

